# Driving License



## Custard81 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been travelling for a while, working online, but am seriously considering moving to Barcelona. I'm sure I will have lots of questions to ask you, but the first thing I was wondering about was driving.

I'm a UK passport holder but presumably can't get a driving license from the UK if I am not resident for tax purposes. If someone can confirm whether this is true, it would be appreciated.

Worst case, I will have to do my test in Spain, but at the moment, my Spanish is barely even beginner. I've read that the Spanish driving exam is very hard, and not knowing the language is obviously going to make it even harder. Does anyone have any recommendations on the best way to go about getting a license? Eg. are there any municipalities in Spain where it is easy to do?

I hope the question isn't too vague, and thanks for any advice.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Custard81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been travelling for a while, working online, but am seriously considering moving to Barcelona. I'm sure I will have lots of questions to ask you, but the first thing I was wondering about was driving.
> 
> ...


I have no direct experience of the driving test here but my children have all done their bike test and others I know have now done their car test.

I would say that it is no more difficult here than in UK. You have a theory test - which is a doddle (so I'm told) and a practical test.

Your only issue might be the language. I am told that there are places where you can take the test in English but I really question the sense of this. Also, the rules here are different to in UK.

The other issue is that the lessons are expensive here (probably same as in Uk) BUT, you have to have them. Whilst in the UK you get a provisional licence and then anyone can teach you, here you don't get a licence until you pass the test and you MUST have lessons from an autoescuela.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

You cannot legally take a Driving Test in UK unless you are resident there. 

Some people lie and use a friends / relatives’ address. However, even if you do that, if you were already resident in Spain, you cannot exchange the DL. 

If when you first arrived in Spain you had a DL, you may be able to exchange it. Example you can exchange most, maybe all. EU DL’s and some others, strangely Filipinos too.


----------



## incastone (Nov 7, 2014)

You don't need to exchange a UK license for a Spanish one, your UK license is valid here for as long as it's valid in the UK. 
It pays _not_ to exchange it actually as Spanish-issued licenses have to be renewed (with accompanying charges of course) fairly frequently compared to uk ones..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

incastone said:


> You don't need to exchange a UK license for a Spanish one, your UK license is valid here for as long as it's valid in the UK.
> It pays _not_ to exchange it actually as Spanish-issued licenses have to be renewed (with accompanying charges of course) fairly frequently compared to uk ones..


But doesnt the address on the drivers licence have to be your current address???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> But doesnt the address on the drivers licence have to be your current address???
> 
> Jo xxx


no it doesn't

if you have a plastic 'EU' photo driving licence from the UK or any other EU country, it's valid in the other EU countries until the expiry date on the photo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> no it doesn't
> 
> if you have a plastic 'EU' photo driving licence from the UK or any other EU country, it's valid in the other EU countries until the expiry date on the photo



So an old address on it will do??? The only reason I mentioned it was because one of my daughters recently got a warning (admittedly a friendly one from the police) in the UK because she had moved and hadnt changed her address on her licence - ok, only a warning, but assumed that the same may apply in spain. 


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> So an old address on it will do??? The only reason I mentioned it was because one of my daughters recently got a warning (admittedly a friendly one from the police) in the UK because she had moved and hadnt changed her address on her licence - ok, only a warning, but assumed that the same may apply in spain.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


that's in the UK

Spanish driving licences don't have an address on them, so the police here aren't interested & the DVLA is also completely aware & accepting that a UK licence held by a Spanish resident will have the wrong address


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's in the UK
> 
> Spanish driving licences don't have an address on them, so the police here aren't interested & the DVLA is also completely aware & accepting that a UK licence held by a Spanish resident will have the wrong address



Fair enough, but it is an offence not to tell the DVLA that you're no longer at the address on the licence.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Fair enough, but it is an offence not to tell the DVLA that you're no longer at the address on the licence.
> 
> Jo xxx


when someone moves to Spain they can tell them if they want to - the DVLA won't care


EU regs override UK regs once you leave the country


----------



## incastone (Nov 7, 2014)

Nope!
Not if it's a UK license.
The Spanish don't care about addresses on EU licenses, just the name and date.

edit: bit late with the reply


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

incastone said:


> Nope!
> Not if it's a UK license.
> The Spanish don't care about addresses on EU licenses, just the name and date.
> 
> edit: bit late with the reply


No AFAIK, the Spanish only care when medicals or expiries are due. But the DVLA like to know for their records and its apparently an offence to have the wrong address on it, or rather to have not told the DVLA that its wrong

It says here, from this https://www.gov.uk/legal-obligations-drivers-riders


> You must tell DVLA if you:
> 
> change your name or address
> make any alterations to your vehicle
> ...




But I doubt it matters to Spain, unless theres a ban or such in place. and I'm not sure what the DVLA can do about it??? Infact it's quite an interesting conundrum lol

Jo xxx


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Brian J Deller in his book " Motoring in Spain" says that if one is resident and driving on a non Spanish DL then they still must have the medical certificate, as required by a Spanish licence holder, in order to legally use the foreign DL in Spain. 

The cert must be renewed in the same way that a Spanish DL need renewing, i.e. every 10, 5, 2 years etc. depending on age. And, although the cert says it s valid only for 3 months (that is for an application for a Spanish DL) it must be carried with the foreign DL. 

He cites court cases to support that opinion. And be aware, in Spain if one does not have a valid DL then, unlike in UK, their Spanish insurance is invalid.

And finally. One cannot renew a UK DL unless they are LIVING in UK, an 'address' is not sufficient for that.



https://www.gov.uk/change-address-driving-licence

_Change the address on your driving licence with DVLA online for free. Apply using your Government Gateway ID. If you don’t have one or need to re-register, you’ll get an ID as part of your application.

What you need to know

Start now on driving licensing online

Before you start
Other ways to apply

You’ll need to:

have your driving licence (both parts if it’s a photocard licence)
be a resident of Great Britain - there’s a different process in Northern Ireland
provide addresses of where you’ve lived for the last 3 years
have a valid UK passport or other form of identity
have your National Insurance number if known
not be disqualified from driving

If you need to change your name at the same time, you’ll have to apply by post.

Your updated licence should arrive within one week if you apply online.

If you’re moving abroad, you can’t register your new address on your British driving licence. Contact the driving licence authority in your new country of residence.
_


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> He cites court cases to support that opinion. And be aware, in Spain if one does not have a valid DL then, unlike in UK, their Spanish insurance is invalid.


Just to clarify a couple of points;

You MUST have a valid medical to drive in Spain (as a resident)
Insurance is NOT invalidated. You still have third party cover - this is the law.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Custard81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've read that the Spanish driving exam is very hard, and not knowing the language is obviously going to make it even harder.


The theory part will likely be harder for you? Compared to the UK, the actual driving test in Spain is a lot less involved as you are not asked to do an emergency stop, hill start, reverse round a corner or a 3 point turn (it shows as you can pass your test and still not manage any of these procedures ) You basically just drive and follow their directions. Worst bit would be having to position yourself in the right lane at a roundabout and then proceed all the way round the outside to do a left turn :fish:


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Just to clarify a couple of points;
> 
> You MUST have a valid medical to drive in Spain (as a resident)
> Insurance is NOT invalidated. You still have third party cover - this is the law.


I cannot find the reference (and as it is Saturday my broker is closed) but I am almost certain that a condition for cover in Spain is that the driver HOLDS A VALID DL, i.e. not one which has expired whereas in UK, it is 'holds or has held', thus if the DL has expired one is still covered.

That said, of course one must have a valid DL with them, at all times when driving, so if it has expired that is impossible. The same applies when one looses/mislays their DL, they are not permitted to drive, even with a copy of a denuncia for the loss. When a loss report is made that is what the police tell the loser.

And in passing. Also unlike the UK, if one is over the limit their insurance is automatically invalidated. Again this is confirmed by the police


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> I cannot find the reference (and as it is Saturday my broker is closed) but I am almost certain that a condition for cover in Spain is that the driver  HOLDS A VALID DL, i.e. not one which has expired whereas in UK, it is 'holds or has held', thus if the DL has expired one is still covered.
> 
> That said, of course one must have a valid DL with them, at all times when driving, so if it has expired that is impossible. The same applies when one looses/mislays their DL, they are not permitted to drive, even with a copy of a denuncia for the loss. When a loss report is made that is what the police tell the loser.
> 
> And in passing. Also unlike the UK, if one is over the limit their insurance is automatically invalidated. Again this is confirmed by the police


I think you will find that third-party liability insurance HAS to be paid by the insurance company - that's the law (ISTR)

However, the insurance company are within their rights to try and then get this money back from you.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> I think you will find that third-party liability insurance HAS to be paid by the insurance company - that's the law (ISTR)
> 
> However, the insurance company are within their rights to try and then get this money back from you.


 A couple of years back I had an extended discussion with Linea Directa, on this point. They were adamant that a person over the limit would not be insured. 

I had asked because a friend was involved in an accident with a drunk driver and the police had told her that they would not breathalyse the other driver so as not to invalidate his insure and thus she could make a claim. 

I thought that sounded like a 'us and you' ploy so spoke to a lawyer. He confirmed it and then I had the discussion with the insurance company.

Of course in Spain all insurance premiums carry a payment to the Government Consortium fund (shown as Consorcio on the premium breakdown) which pays out when a natural disaster is declared (say earthquake) or the person responsible is uninsured.


----------



## Andy02 (Oct 9, 2014)

When I moved to Spain from Brisbane I got an international license.
Sat my Spanish license in Malaga. The theory you could ask for in English but be aware.........it's not "a doodle" as previously mentioned in an earlier post!.
It possibly would be if the exam was interpretated properly.
It's sometimes "luck of the draw" whether you put down an answer of a,b,c or d from a question that is poorly written.
Maybe that has changed as I sat it back in 2003.
The practical was a hoot and something I will never forget!
Have fun and good luck!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Andy02 said:


> When I moved to Spain from Brisbane I got an international license.
> !


Licence is a misnomer. It is an International Driving Permit and is a translation of your national licence, i.e. you drive on your national DL but you must have the translation with you. It not a replacement nor alternative DL.


----------



## Andy02 (Oct 9, 2014)

larryzx said:


> Licence is a misnomer. It is an International Driving Permit and is a translation of your national licence, i.e. you drive on your national DL but you must have the translation with you. It not a replacement nor alternative DL.



Whatever..............


----------



## incastone (Nov 7, 2014)

I´ve been told by a long term resident that works as a property broker here (car license is her lifeblood!) that Larry is spot on with the medical cert. issue.

You have to get this done in line with the normal Spanish DL renewal terms. 
The medical cert. costs about 35 euro apparently, and if you´re on a Spanish license that will be another 15 euro to renew on top.
But what date do they use to work out the 5 year periods if you´re on a UK license?
Does it commence from the date of your residencia starting?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

incastone said:


> I´ve been told by a long term resident that works as a property broker here (car license is her lifeblood!) that Larry is spot on with the medical cert. issue.
> 
> You have to get this done in line with the normal Spanish DL renewal terms.
> The medical cert. costs about 35 euro apparently, and if you´re on a Spanish license that will be another 15 euro to renew on top.
> ...


Date of you first taking the medical ?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

incastone said:


> .
> But what date do they use to work out the 5 year periods if you´re on a UK license?
> Does it commence from the date of your residencia starting?


It is in line with the rules for a Spanish DL. 

I cannot find the info on line just now, but I believed under 45 yrs it's every 10 yrs, then every 5 years and after 70 yrs every 3 yrs, 

I take Syntrom (Anti coagulant) which means I have to have a cert from my GP for the examiner and I need a medical every 2 years,



This may help http://www.cermasa.com/renovar_permiso_conducir.php


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Just to clarify a couple of points;
> 
> You MUST have a valid medical to drive in Spain (as a resident)
> Insurance is NOT invalidated. You still have third party cover - this is the law.


I am a resident and swapped my Norwegian driving licence for a Spanish one about 1.5 years ago. I was not asked to do a medical and do not have one.

Seems, as with most things round these parts, that there is no clear cut answer about anything lol


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

el romeral said:


> I am a resident and swapped my Norwegian driving licence for a Spanish one about 1.5 years ago. I was not asked to do a medical and do not have one.
> 
> Seems, as with most things round these parts, that there is no clear cut answer about anything lol


My wife exchanged her Philippines DL last year, she is 42, and had to produce a medical cert. iot was a box to tick on the application. However, albeit that they do not ask you for it, must just know that you must have it. Rather like having insurance on a car, or if you need spectacles for driving you must always have a spare pair in the vehicle. If you are stopped, and the officer knows the law, or if you have an accident, it is then you may have the problem.

_Seems, as with most things round these parts, that there is no clear cut answer about anything_ 
Ignorance of the law is seldom a defence.

As I said it also applies if one is resident and driving on the national DL.

And on that point. Whilst one can drive on their say UK DL, if they loose it then DVLC will not issue a replacement as you are not LIVING in UK. Same applies when you reach 70.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

el romeral said:


> I am a resident and swapped my Norwegian driving licence for a Spanish one about 1.5 years ago. I was not asked to do a medical and do not have one.
> 
> Seems, as with most things round these parts, that there is no clear cut answer about anything lol


If you are exchanging a EU licence for a Spanish one there is no need to have a medical at the time, as the assumption is that you already have a medical to hold the licence in the first place.
This is what our Gestor said when I exchanged mine, but as I did need to renew the HGV entitlement I had a medical for that which covers all other vehicle entitlements.

Of course "we" know that the UK does not have a medical element to the driving licence ......yet.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VFR said:


> If you are exchanging a EU licence for a Spanish one there is no need to have a medical at the time, as the assumption is that you already have a medical to hold the licence in the first place.
> This is what our Gestor said when I exchanged mine, but as I did need to renew the HGV entitlement I had a medical for that which covers all other vehicle entitlements.
> 
> Of course "we" know that the UK does not have a medical element to the driving licence ......yet.


Exactly. So the period for a medical starts from when you get your Spanish licence.


Do they notify you when it needs updating?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Exactly. So the period for a medical starts from when you get your Spanish licence.
> 
> 
> Do they notify you when it needs updating?



Once one has a Spanish DL the medical examination is part of the renewal procedure. They normally will notify a driver when the DL is due for renewal.

Of course those residents driving on their own National DL do not get a reminder from Spain.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Exactly. So the period for a medical starts from when you get your Spanish licence.
> 
> 
> Do they notify you when it needs updating?


Yes mine does & yes they inform you, well my mate has just been informed to get his done again.


----------

